# GVS SPR457 Respirator or Something Else



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

3M organic vapor mask or such, if you can find any.:smile: It is unbelievable now. Silicon fits well and is soft. Then when you need to replace the particle filter, cut out furnace or auto air filters. Mark the inlet side before cutting. N95 is light but didn't do much about the hot weather and sweating. With sweating, I had to replace the mask at least 2-3 times, if sanding drywall all day. 

You make a good point about the allergies. In nj and very warm winter. Allergy season, it looks like, will coincide with this virus. You may have to walk around with a sign that says this is an allergy sneeze.:smile:


----------



## folksable (Aug 1, 2019)

Carpdad, I appreciate the reply.

To paraphrase a common expression, "this feels like a Twilight Zone moment."

Search eBay for "dust mask with valve." You'll find a long list of masks that
resemble N95. Instead of two straps for your head, they hook around the ears.
A properly fitted N95 mask forms a tight seal on your face. Those cheap single
strap masks are worthless because they don't seal.

I'm not trying to block Covid-19. All I want is a decent shop mask. Maybe I'll
buy a few of those "ear hook" masks as a test.

I starting working with adult tools when I was ten years old. I've alway used
hearing protectors, face shields, respirators, etc. As a result, my hearing is
excellent and my lungs are clear. Unfortunately, several of my colleagues
have 30% (or more) hearing loss and suffer from debilitating lung ailments
because they rarely used safety gear.

My family wants me to "stop" working with tools until N95 masks are available. 
Creating wonderful things with hand and power tools has been my life. That's
why I can't stop.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You might look for a face mask with an air supply. expensive but covers eyes as well and can provides conditioned air to increase comfort. No experience but being a higher end product they may still be available.

Bud


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I just realized you already have the photo respirator. How about modifying it? First, I would think, tape over the exhale valve. Just the right place that's tricky to disinfect (if for virus) and who knows if it functions well? The inhale filter side: how large is the hole? How about cutting out the hole almost as big as the filter and silicone caulk the filter to the mask frame? This is if that outer frame is detachable for the particle filter? Try the auto air filter, 2 layers, and test if it's breatheable? Virus itself is too small for any paper or fiber filter to catch. It's the saliva/mucus droplets we are trying to filter out.

I was also thinking you can line the edge with skin safe bandaid or such to make it softer contact.
For sweat, I cut strips of towel to wrap around forehead. Another wet towel around the neck makes me feel cooler.


I probably will get another respirator like yours with larger filter size than the round filters.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

The 3M half face respirators are still available on Amazon as are the vapor filters and they have not been marked up by Covid-19 profiteers - yet.
I bought a new supply last September as I used them all the time and so getting a 10-pack of the 3M N95 for their half-face masks and a 20-pack of their disposable N95 masks was not a problem. 

Waiting until some clown on Fox News or in the White House to say it might be a good idea is where people have been caught with their pants down.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

So I have one of those 3M respirators for spray painting cars. I have two extra fresh filters for it aside one from the ones in it now. Should I order a replacement box now. I won’t be spray painting, just using it to be grocery shopping. 

How long do the filters last? If just wearing it for 30 min to shop once a week would be safe to say you don’t many replacements?

That’s hoping this thing ends sooner than later. But let’s say it was was 3 months. 12 weeks x 30 min.

How many pads would you expect to go through?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Good luck even finding cartridges.


----------

